# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Frank Trigg rumors (retirement)

## sonar1234

After his quick submission loss to Carlos Condit at the recent ROTR8, says that it might be is last MMA match.

http://www.sherdog.com/videos/videos.asp?v_id=654

For me its quit sad cause i really liked Trigg, he add a very hard time against George St-pierre, lost twice to Matt Hugues.

But he did beat Denis Superman Hallman twice.

----------


## juiceboxxx

Dude no offence but triggs sucked ass. :LOL:  He lost to anyone and everyone. He just has a really nice tan and a good shape body thats all. my 2 cents.

----------


## sonar1234

Is he still with Pride for that commentator gig he add?

----------


## simm

The guy never interested me at all....

----------


## Quil

You know!

----------


## skinnyhb

> He just has a really nice tan and a good shape body thats all. my 2 cents.


pardon?

----------


## Hunter

> Dude no offence but triggs sucked ass. He lost to anyone and everyone. He just has a really nice tan and a good shape body thats all. my 2 cents.


Yeah he knocked out Hall the guy that beat hughes twice and he desisively beat Charuto the guy that should have got the nod against hughes when they fought. He faced GSP on a badly injured ankle and beat Jhun is by no means a slouch. They guy is a top 5-6 170 pounder in the world, he got caught in a submission lots of people have been I sure hope he sticks around love to see him put a beating on sanchez

----------


## sonar1234

> Yeah he knocked out Hall the guy that beat hughes twice and he desisively beat Charuto the guy that should have got the nod against hughes when they fought. He faced GSP on a badly injured ankle and beat Jhun is by no means a slouch. They guy is a top 5-6 170 pounder in the world, he got caught in a submission lots of people have been I sure hope he sticks around love to see him put a beating on sanchez


Beating on sanchez is good, very good LOL

----------


## Ammar

I am not a big Trigg fan but he is still a top 10 fighter at 170lbs. It would be sad to see him retire, I want him to have a couple more fights in the UFC. Karo or Diego vs Trigg would be sweet!!

----------


## Quil

Diego v Trigg would be a good measure of what Diego is really made of. I'd like to see Trigg put it on his ass.

----------


## juiceboxxx

> pardon?


Its true its true :LOL:  I never really liked him or say anything good in him in the ring mehh.. He gets submitted wayy to easily and taps right away.

----------


## craneboy

> You know!


 :LOL:

----------


## Hunter

> Its true its true I never really liked him or say anything good in him in the ring mehh.. He gets submitted wayy to easily and taps right away.


this coming from the guy that thinks Kimbo could make an impact in mma?

----------


## juiceboxxx

> this coming from the guy that thinks Kimbo could make an impact in mma?


lol yess? maybe we have different views on fighters or mma. No need to put my thoughts/ideas down.. I explained my idea on the other thread about Kimbo. Not going to explain it here as well.

Dont hate brother. Anything is possible with time and effort put into it. :1hifu:

----------


## soo2bhuge

> Its true its true I never really liked him or say anything good in him in the ring mehh.. He gets submitted wayy to easily and taps right away.


So you're saying he should do like Josh Koschek or Phil Baroni and allow his opponents to choke him unconsious??? I don't know if you've ever had that done to you, but it's not the best feeling, not to mention the sore neck for the next 2 weeks.

----------


## Hunter

> lol yess? maybe we have different views on fighters or mma. No need to put my thoughts/ideas down.. I explained my idea on the other thread about Kimbo. Not going to explain it here as well.
> 
> Dont hate brother. Anything is possible with time and effort put into it.


Just giving you some shi*t, but really to many fighters get bashed on I mean Frank triggs days of being a top 4 170 pounder in the world are gone, but lets be honest the guy made an impact. His heart does not seem to be in it and this is a sport where your heart needs to be in it but he will probably just take over announcing for pride since Rutten left so he will be fine. I mean if your going to bash on a fighter bash on Wes Simms.

----------


## BG

> Yeah he knocked out Hall the guy that beat hughes twice and he desisively beat Charuto the guy that should have got the nod against hughes when they fought. He faced GSP on a badly injured ankle and beat Jhun is by no means a slouch. They guy is a top 5-6 170 pounder in the world, he got caught in a submission lots of people have been I sure hope he sticks around love to see him put a beating on sanchez


I agree, very true.

----------


## Panzerfaust

Trigg has not improved over the last 2-3 years and he knows it...he will still be commentating Pride Bushido events and may even do the regular Pride events now that Bas quit.

----------

